# iPod shuffle doesn't shuffle



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My wife's iPod shuffle doesn't.... It plays tracks in the order of loading but the shuffle mode plays nothing. I bought another at the York U. bookstore today as she didn't want to be without it while it was repaired/replaced by Apple. I'll get to keep the replacement.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i assume by that statement then that you have already contacted apple?

hmm, i wonder if this is the beginning of a common problem with them?

let us know how it all turns out


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Will do. Bit disappointing for a new product but kinda typical.... At least they seem to be hitting the stores now. At least this thing is easy to ship!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

autopilot,

I filled in the on-line service request form (www.apple.com/support) and they'll send me a replacement unit and I have to send back the defective one in the same packaging. If I don't return the defective unit, my credit card is charged US$63 + tax. The iPod shuffle works for songs in order, it's only the shuffle feature that is defective. Still, will almost certainly send it back since: 1. don't want to piss off Apple, 2. don't need a third shuffle. Hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

so, they send you a "replacement" while yours is being "fixed". if it can't be "fixed," do they just inform you to keep the "replacement" ?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The one they send you is the one you keep. They probably don't even bother to try and repair the defective unit.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this a private conversation, or can anybody join in?
I think in cases like this, you just keep the replacement and don't expect to see the other one ever again (it'll probably end up somewhere as a refurb). That's what ATI does with video cards, so you're never without.
[edit--so, what Macified said, but slower...]

On another note, that opens up a scam possibility--get 1 shuffle for full price, say it's defective, and get the next one for $63 US! Not that my brain works that way.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

farfisa - congratulations on your brain working. I think mine is defective. It's stuck in shuffle mode.

Yup, that would be a possibility except that Apple would probably note the lack of the returned "defective" item and not repeat the process. Also, there is a significant legal document spelling out fraud in the replacement process. One thing I didn't much like was that if, upon receipt of the defective unit, Apple thinks it is not defective, you are still charged the US$63. This doesn't make a lot of sense to me since it is an incentive not to send in the defective unit. What if the darn thing springs to life during transit....?

Also, I should have mentioned that they only send you the base unit - no accessories and you return the defective base unit. I assume this helps prevent double-dipping. In this case, it means no end cap, earphones, lanyard cap, CD, instructions, etc. Presumably, they are worth something. In the case of the shuffle though, if you want to use it only as a memory stick, then my defective unit is perfectly fine without any accessories (I will send it back though).

I do think this way of doing things (sending the replacement and then you send them the defective unit) is a very good way of handling failures. It minimizes the time you are without a working unit.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Apple has been doing it this way since the Newton MessagePad. Handheld items are not considered servicable. If your iPod dies during warranty it gets replaced with a refurb. I don't know what happens in cases where you have custom engraving, maybe they engrave the refurb before sending it out.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'd send it back too. 
That is annoying though, that if they deem it to be non-defective you're charged $63 bucks! For what?! If you have to pay for it, you should get to keep it (sort of the opposite of "you break it, you buy it"). What if the FedEx guy drops it and it starts working again? It's totally a case of their word against yours at that point, and they're the only ones with access to the product... Eh, I'm sure it'll be fine.

Interesting thought about the engraving too, Macified--maybe they could just pop off the metal back piece and put it on the new one? I'm sure the back is rarely the cause of a malfunction... Most people's are only engraved with jean rivet marks anyway.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Macified said:


> I don't know what happens in cases where you have custom engraving, maybe they engrave the refurb before sending it out.


I believe they fix the engraved ones. Apple claims the turnaround time is longer for engraved iPods.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Update..... 

Apple sent the replacement part and box to send back my defective shuffle today. Except they sent the following part:

















Doh...... its a freakin USB AC adaptor. Is Apple employing idiots? What am I supposed to do. I buy a defective product, fill in a self-service repair request, a week later get a piece of garbage and have to spend time trying to sort it all out. Why do systems never work and why do you spend all of your own time correcing other peoples mistakes?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

hayesk said:


> I believe they fix the engraved ones. Apple claims the turnaround time is longer for engraved iPods.


from what i understand, if you bought your original from the apple store and THEY engraved it, they will engrave your replacement for free.

if you had it engraved by an aftermarket source, they will not engrave your replacement.

hmm, wonder what happens with all the engraved units they get: chuck em out? it's not like they can refurbish THOSE and send them out as replacements to people who had no engraving previously...


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

used to be jwoodget said:


> Update.....
> 
> Apple sent the replacement part and box to send back my defective shuffle today. Except they sent the following part:
> 
> ...


hahahaha... sorry to laugh. yeah, it's similar to my ibook power adapter.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

I guess they had their replacement parts database on shuffle?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Maybe its the original shuffle prototype but was rejected because the lanyard kept breaking peoples necks?

I called Apple Repair and the guy was able to identify the part from his database - they'd sent an Asian USB power adaptor for iPod. He had no clue why (didn't think to crack farfisa's joke). They're sending a new replacement. Maybe this time I'l get an X800 video card?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

farfisa said:


> I guess they had their replacement parts database on shuffle?


awesome! hahahaha


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Update..... After calling Apple yesterday, the replacement shuffle arrived today. Will send back the power supply and the defective shuffle together. Somewhat diconcerted by a sticker on each of the two packages saying that the contents are worth more than $200 and that I may be subject to import taxes. Since 1. their combined value is <$100, 2. they are warranty replacements and 3, the first one was a mistake on the part of Apple, I am not exactly willing to pay tax!

At least I've got the functioning shuffle.......


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey , if i was you, i would send back a fork and a milkyway. You can make mistakes too.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

just for the record, refurbished ipods don't mean that they are just fixed....lol. I'd be pissed if that was the case! The refurbs you get back as replacements would have other peoples scratches and engravings all over them! LOL! A refurbished ipod reuses the fixed guts and they replace the casing. And if you send in an engraved ipod they simply take longer to send you a replacement because they redo the engraving on the refurb they send back out to you.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Pamela said:


> And if you send in an engraved ipod they simply take longer to send you a replacement because they redo the engraving on the refurb they send back out to you.


well...


> from what i understand, if you bought your original from the apple store and THEY engraved it, they will engrave your replacement for free. if you had it engraved by an aftermarket source, they will not engrave your replacement.


i believe it's stated somewhere on the apple store site...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I guess this was predictable. Apple charged my credit card C$75 for not returning the USB2 adaptor which they errantly sent instead of the defective shuffle replacement. Of course I sent it back (along with the defective shuffle) three weeks ago. A new USB2 adaptor costs $39. So I get to call again to rectify a mistake Apple made for the second time. 

Thanks Apple.


----------

